
Haste is a form of violence. - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1026-haste-is-a-form-of-violence
======
gojomo
Slack is a form of theft.

------
edw519
I suffer from the same problem, so the article was a good read, but,
strangely, the comments were even better. I even slowed down enough to read
them all.

------
xlnt
redefining words at random is a form of bad thinking

